# Easy to use tablets



## Aurora (Feb 4, 2017)

Do you use a small tablet that is easy to set up and play with?. Under $100, cheaper
the better. I have looked at Samsung models and kindles fire.

Since the stores only have demos (except Barnes and Noble)
 I am unable to use them there
and I will not buy one sight unseen online. I want to browse the
internet and e-read, but I am not at all interested in other functions
or things.like music or cameras, etc. I really don't like figuring
out how the thing works, so it should come with complete directions.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 4, 2017)

I have an Amazon Fire 7" tablet, which runs a version of the Android operating system developed for the various Amazon functions, one of which is downloading .e-books.

You can purchase the   Amazon Fire 7" tablet many places, including Walmart.    The Amazon Fire uses WIFI to connect to the internet, so you'll need that with your Internet service.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 4, 2017)

I have an Acer Iconia 7 inch.  They were on sale at the drugstore for $99.00.  This is in Canada.  So probably in the U.S. they are less expensive.

I have had others.  Don't go too cheap because they are made flimsy. This one seems to be really solid and well made.

To browse the internet you need a Wi Fi connection.  That's what's nice about them.  They are portable.

For e-read.  It depends on whether you want to buy books online.  I have downloaded books free and paid for some as well. 

No problem reading them.

Portable as well. But tablets have a short battery life before they need re charging.  So take that into consideration as well.

No problem at home.  But if travelling, you need to take your charger with you.  

No keyboard.  All touch screen.  However, you can sync it to your printer wirelessly.


----------



## Deucemoi (Feb 4, 2017)

there are tablet ereaders and tablet pc's...some have small external keyboards most do not. all that I ever saw had wifi. Most accepted mini usb flash drives, and some even plugged into a home computer. amazon kindle is not a great idea for freedom lovers as you must create an amazon account in order to transfer files to a non amazon user, a friend of mine has that problem with a kindle. irulu is a tablet pc and comes with a small keyboard and wifi..
I have an older zeepad tablet pc with only an onscreen keyboard and I have no trouble typing on it. It lasts about 6 to 8hrs of usage and takes a couple hrs to recharge. only thing I do not like is that everything is google/android. These android powered devices i.e. smart phones, ereaders and tablets are not like mainline computers which can run different operating systems. by the way I read ebooks on my tablet pc.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a 10" Dragon Tablet that I got on Amazon for $94!! I use it in the parlor daily!! Works great for me!!

The price has gone up a little..
.
CLICK HERE


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2017)

The first thing to remember when buying a tablet is to mark the charging part that goes into the tablet. Those pins are sensitive and you can wreck it by trying to force it.  Mark it so that it goes in properly.


----------



## applepie_luvr (Feb 5, 2017)

I've had a few tablets. I've had no problems with good brand names but the others were junk and a waste of money. Samsung, Asus, and Acer have worked fine for me. My last one is a cheaper model Asus and I'm quite impressed with it. Asus includes some of their own software and it is pretty good. Acer includes a lot of apps you cannot uninstall - I hate that.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 5, 2017)

True.  Acer has a lot of apps that come with the unit.

However.  I just ignore them if I don't need them.  Acer also has a external micro card for storage.

Plenty of spare room.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2017)

When all is said and done.  

You just have to jump in and get your feet wet.

There's a learning curve to everything, but you just plug along and it comes to you.


----------



## jnos (Feb 7, 2017)

I have an LG tablet from Verizon that is connected?? to my Samsung Android phone. I use the table for reading on the Amazon Kindle App or Google Books and for Casting Netflix, etc. to the TV. It was $100 on a Verizon deal.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm perfectly satisfied with my inexpensive Acer 10" tablet. I use it primarily as an eReader but I can also check my mail, check weather sites, look up things on Google, access message boards, in short I can do just about everything except work that I could do on a desktop computer. 

For me, it's greatest utility is as an eReader because I can *buy* and* read* books from Google Play, Amazon/Kindle, Kobo, and Smashwords.  I can* increase text size*, and choose my preferred font, and insert bookmarks. One really neat feature is that I can highlight words and have them translated to English or defined, or if it is a location, a map of the area is available.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 19, 2017)

Aurora said:


> Do you use a small tablet that is easy to set up and play with?. Under $100, cheaper
> the better. I have looked at Samsung models and kindles fire.
> 
> Since the stores only have demos (except Barnes and Noble)
> ...



So Aurora.  What did you end up with if anything?


----------



## Aurora (Feb 20, 2017)

I bought nothing because  I cannot play with or try
the tablets in the stores near me: Best Buy, Office Depot, Staples,etc. Only Barnes and Noble
will let customers try Samsung products. Some of them are too expensive for me.
 Don't really need a tablet and would use it mainly on my vacations anyway.

As you can see, new tech products are a low priority for me.

Thanks for suggestions.


----------

